# [SOLVED] Viper 4806 strange behavior



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a ticket open with viper also but may get quicker answer here. I changed my remote batteries but the function button went AWOL. The remote worked still so I ordered a new case and stopped using the remote a few weeks. Now, regardless of which case, it doesn't usually work. If I press the function button, the unlock LED lights for a second and I get a beep. If I press any other button all 4 LEDs light up and I get a loud tone and no car activity. One time the remote started the car but went back to previous behavior. It also responded when the time interval expired after the car started. 
Any help is appreciated


----------

